
Show HN: How LinkedIn detects browser extensions - mappo
https://github.com/prophittcorey/nefarious-linkedin
======
saganus
How is this information useful for LinkedIn?

Every user fingerprint is worth something I guess, but up the point of trying
to detect extensions? Not sure what kind of value could that give them.

Anyone has any idea? perhaps try to determine if users with similar extensions
are correlated by similar jobs as well?

~~~
mappo
They are known to ban users that are using extensions they deem "violate"
their terms of service.

I imagine they primarily use this information to ban accounts and/or
fingerprint devices.

